# سؤال للقسيسين و المتعمقين في الدين المسيحيين...



## girl_of_tanger (18 أغسطس 2008)

*ما هو مفتاح الجنة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أرجو الرد بعد تفكير و تمعن.{لو سمحتم}.​*


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 أغسطس 2008)

girl_of_tanger قال:


> *ما هو مفتاح الجنة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*
> 
> 
> 
> *أرجو الرد بعد تفكير و تمعن.{لو سمحتم}.*​


 

لا يهمني ما هو مفتاح الجنة 

ولكن يهمني الشخص الذي بيده المفتاح 

وهو الرب يسوع المسيح ...

(هذا يقوله القدوس الحق الذي له مفتاح داود الذي يفتح ولا احد يغلق ويغلق ولا احد يفتح)
(رؤيا 3: 7)


(فلما رأيته سقطت عند رجليه كميت فوضع يده اليمنى عليّ قائلا لي لا تخف انا هو الاول والآخر 18 والحي وكنت ميتا وها انا حيّ الى ابد الآبدين آمين ولي مفاتيح الهاوية والموت. 19 فاكتب ما رأيت وما هو كائن وما هو عتيد ان يكون بعد هذا.)
(سفر الرؤيا 1: 17 - 19)


الان ماذا تعتقد هو الاهم 

ان تعرف ما هو المفتاح ؟؟ او تعرف الشخص الذي معه المفتاح ؟؟

اعتقد ان المعرفة لماهية المفتاح لن تدخلك الجنة 
معرفتك لصاحب المفتاح هو الوسيلة الوحيدة لضمان دخول الجنة 

ايهما تفضل ؟؟؟


----------



## girl_of_tanger (18 أغسطس 2008)

*يا أخي new man هل أنت لا تطمع في الجنة؟​*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للقسيسين و المتعمقين في الدين المسيحيين...*

*تمام ني ومان*

مغتاح الجنة مع الرب يسوع المسيح

Rev 1:18 وَالْحَيُّ. وَكُنْتُ مَيْتاً وَهَا أَنَا حَيٌّ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ. آمِينَ. *وَلِي مَفَاتِيحُ الْهَاوِيَةِ وَالْمَوْتِ. *


والرب يسوع هو الطريق
Joh 14:6 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي.


----------



## Mor Antonios (18 أغسطس 2008)

girl_of_tanger قال:


> *ما هو مفتاح الجنة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*
> 
> 
> *أرجو الرد بعد تفكير و تمعن.{لو سمحتم}.*​


 

:12f616~137:
:12F616~137:​ 
*ماذا اعمل بنفسي هل اشد شعري مع اني اصلع* :010105~332:
*بيدو انك قرات خرافة الراهب الذي عرف ما هو مفتاح الجنة فاسلم*
*اسمع:*
*اولا الجنة بمفهومنا المسيحي هي على الارض وخربت بطوفان نوح وهي كلمة كلدانية وسريانية من كانثو وتعني الحديقة الخضراء.*


*ثانيا اين ورد تعبير مفتاح الجنة في الكتاب المقدس لكي يرد عليك القسيسين الذين ذكرتهم.*

*ثالثا وهو الاهم ربنا يشفيك ويهديك:16:*​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للقسيسين و المتعمقين في الدين المسيحيين...*

*girl_of_tanger*

انا عارف لماذا تريد ان تصل وهو:

Joh 17:3 وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ: أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ أَنْتَ الإِلَهَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ وَحْدَكَ وَيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ. 


هذا هو هدفك ان لم اخطئ


----------



## girl_of_tanger (18 أغسطس 2008)

الله يشفيني و يهديني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يسوعكم لم يشفي نفسه و ترك الرومان يصلبوه و هو حي.:spor22:


----------



## صوت الرب (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للقسيسين و المتعمقين في الدين المسيحيين...*




girl_of_tanger قال:


> *ما هو مفتاح الجنة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> أرجو الرد بعد تفكير و تمعن.{لو سمحتم}.​*


بعض المسلمين المساكين يعتقدون أن المسيحين
يعلمون أن الإسلام دين الحق و أن مفتاح الجنة
هو قول الشهادتين ... 
و هذا هو قصدك من السؤال بالتأكيد
لكنكم عميان تقودون عميانا
عزيزتي ... لا تجعلي شيوخك يخدعونك و يوهموك
فقول الشهادتين هو مفتاح النار لا السماء


----------



## Mor Antonios (18 أغسطس 2008)

girl_of_tanger قال:


> الله يشفيني و يهديني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> يسوعكم لم يشفي نفسه و ترك الرومان يصلبوه و هو حي.:spor22:


 


*انك سئلت سؤال عن الجنة ولم تتابع بل دخلت وباسلوب ....... في موضوع ثاني.*
*ثم هل الصلب بحاجة لشفاء، يعني هناك مرض يصيب الانسان اسمه الصلب.*
*ثم اذا كانت عبارة الله يشفيك ويهديك زعجتك ،اعكسها انت وخلاص.. لانك لا تريد الشفاء والهداية من الله.*
*هذا المنتدى محترم، اما ان تكون بكبر هذا الاحترام واما ان تنسحب بمحبة، والرب يشفيك*


----------



## Kiril (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للقسيسين و المتعمقين في الدين المسيحيين...*

لا يوجد مصطلح الجنة في المسيحية
بل الملكوت..................
و لا يوجد شئ اسمه مفتاح الجنة في المسحية..........
بل الطريق الي الملكوت من خلال وسائط النعمة " الصلاة- الصوم- قراءة الكتاب المقدس .........."
و لكنها ليست كافية.............فهي مجرد وسائط
و لكن محبة المسيح من كل قلبك و فكرك و عقلك


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: سؤال للقسيسين و المتعمقين في الدين المسيحيين...*

*


girl_of_tanger قال:



			الله يشفيني و يهديني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يسوعكم لم يشفي نفسه و ترك الرومان يصلبوه و هو حي.:spor22:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ما أقرب البارحة باليوم

«خَلَّصَ آخَرِينَ وَأَمَّا نَفْسُهُ فَمَا يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَهَا». إِنْ كَانَ هُوَ مَلِكَ إِسْرَائِيلَ فَلْيَنْزِلِ الآنَ عَنِ الصَّلِيبِ فَنُؤْمِنَ بِهِ! (مت  27 :  42)

هكذا قال الشيطان على لسان صالبى الرب يسوع, وهكذا يتكلم الشيطان على لسان المسلمين*


----------



## Mor Antonios (18 أغسطس 2008)

girl_of_tanger قال:


> الله يشفيني و يهديني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> يسوعكم لم يشفي نفسه و ترك الرومان يصلبوه و هو حي.:spor22:


 
*انظر الاقتباس من كلامك الذي باللون الاحمر اخي الحبيب،هل بالفعل تؤمن بان الرومان صلبوا السيد المسيح؟ لانك بهذا تخالف ماتؤمن به!!! والا قل لي لماذا كتبت بهذا الاسلوب؟؟؟*​


----------



## geegoo (18 أغسطس 2008)

ملكوت السماوات هو الوجود الابدي مع الله ...
لا يشتاق اي انسان الي شئ لا يعرفه ...
فمن لا يعرف الوجود مع الله علي الارض ... لا يعرف طريق السماء ...​


----------



## enass (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: سؤال للقسيسين و المتعمقين في الدين المسيحيين...*



girl_of_tanger قال:


> الله يشفيني و يهديني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> يسوعكم لم يشفي نفسه و ترك الرومان يصلبوه و هو حي.:spor22:



*اولا عندما تتكلمي عن رب الارباب لا تستهزئي
ثانيا ان كنت لا تفهمي ديننا فلا يعني اننا المخطؤون في ايماننا*


----------



## enass (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للقسيسين و المتعمقين في الدين المسيحيين...*

*الايمان بالرب يسوع مخلص 
هو مفتاح الملكوت

قال المسيح انا هو الحق والحياة من تبعني لا يمشي بالظلام بل يكن له الحياة الابدية*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (18 أغسطس 2008)

*مسلمة ناقصة عقل ودين صحيح

هتحكلنا حكاية القسيس والمسلم و21 سؤال العبي بعيد يا بنت

وقصص التمثليات دية
اغريغوريوس*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (18 أغسطس 2008)

girl_of_tanger قال:


> *ما هو مفتاح الجنة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*
> 
> *أرجو الرد بعد تفكير و تمعن.{لو سمحتم}.*​




رغم تحفظي الشديد على اسلوبك في الطرح والتعليق على من جاوبوك ..
الا أنه لا يسعني الا ان اشكرك ..
لأنك وما ترمي اليه من خرافات ربما زرعها البعض كعادتهم في عقلك
بسؤالك هذا تسمح لنا بإعلان أن المسيح مخلصنا له المجد هو مفتاح الهاوية ..

[Q-BIBLE]*
Rev 3:7* واكتب إلى ملاك الكنيسة التي في فيلادلفيا: «هذا يقوله القدوس الحق، الذي له مفتاح داود، الذي يفتح ولا أحد يغلق، ويغلق ولا أحد يفتح.
[/Q-BIBLE] 

عرفت من له مفتاح الملكوت ؟؟؟
هو القدوس الحق ..
Luk 4:34​​ «آه ما لنا ولك يا يسوع الناصري! أتيت لتهلكنا! أنا أعرفك من أنت: قدوس الله».​
​*Mar 1:24* قائلا: «آه! ما لنا ولك يا يسوع الناصري! أتيت لتهلكنا! أنا أعرفك من أنت قدوس الله!»
​


ليتك تكون معنا ..
ليتك تنال الاذن بالدخول ..

ترى هل تعرف أنت كيف يكون الدخول الي الملكوت ؟؟؟


----------



## أَمَة (18 أغسطس 2008)

girl_of_tanger قال:


> *ما هو مفتاح الجنة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*
> 
> 
> *أرجو الرد بعد تفكير و تمعن.{لو سمحتم}.*​


 
قبل أن ارد على سؤالك الملئ بالإستهزاء بسبب جهلك الكبير اسمح لي بسؤال عنك
هل لديك عقدة جنسية جعلتك تسمي نفسك بgirl of tanger وانت ذكر؟
لماذا لم *تفكر وتتعمن* قبل أن تختار اسم مؤنث عندما سجلت في المنتدى وقلت انك ذكر؟
أم لعلك كذبت في انتمائك الى الذكور؟
أو اردت التمويه والتضليل، أو لجبن فيك؟​ 
في كل الحالات، وكما يقول المثل: يقرأ المكتوب من عنوانه ​ 
بالرغم من أي شئ
ومحبة بك وبغيرك ممن هم جادون في بحثهم عن المعرفة
سارد على سؤالك لاحقا​ 
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ونعمة​


----------



## أَمَة (18 أغسطس 2008)

girl_of_tanger قال:


> *ما هو مفتاح الجنة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*​*أرجو الرد بعد تفكير و تمعن.{لو سمحتم}.*


 
عدت للرد كما وعدت
أولا: اتفقت ردود الاخوة على أن تعبير الجنة لا يدل على ملكوت الله الذي هو مبتغى كل مسيحي.
الجنة انتهى عهدها مع خروج آدم وحواء منها.
ثانيا: بما أنه من الصعب على المسلم أن يفهم السماويات 
ساكلمك بالمستوى الذي يليق بفهمك الأرضي،
إذ أن السيد المسيح سبق وقال لمن هم مثلك:​ 

[q-bible]
11 اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنَّنَا إِنَّمَا نَتَكَلَّمُ بِمَا نَعْلَمُ وَنَشْهَدُ بِمَا رَأَيْنَا وَلَسْتُمْ تَقْبَلُونَ شَهَادَتَنَا. 
12 إِنْ كُنْتُ قُلْتُ لَكُمُ الأَرْضِيَّاتِ وَلَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ فَكَيْفَ تُؤْمِنُونَ إِنْ قُلْتُ لَكُمُ السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ؟ ​يوحنا الأصحاح 3 [/q-bible]

سؤال: ما هي وظيفة المفتاح يا استاذ girl of tanger؟
جواب: فتح ما هو مغلق. وهنا *كلمة فتح هي باب القصيد.*
سؤال: عندما يقال لشخص ما افتح عقلك، هل المفتاح 
هو المقصود استعماله في هذا التعبير؟
جواب: طبعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا لا.​ 
لقد خدعكم الإسلام بتعاليمه الخاطئة ان الملكوت
جنة فيها طعام ويحل لكم فيها شرب الخمر الممنوع على الأرض 
فيها المتع الجنسية مع الحوريات والغلمان الخ الخ
وأن من يفجر نفس ويقتل الابرياء يحصل على مفتاح الجنة​ 
كما فعل الخميني عندما كان يرسل الشبان الساذجين الى الحرب ومفتاح الجنة معلق حول عنقهم.​ 
لا... لا عزيزي هذا المفتاح الذي تسأل عنه هو مفتاحكم
العاجز عن أن يدخلكم ملكوت الله​ 

*المفتاح عند المسيحي هو المعمودية التي يحصل بها على الخلاص ويدخل منها الى الملكوت*​ 


[q-bible] 
5 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَيُولَدُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ وَالرُّوحِ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ. ​6اَلْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الْجَسَدِ جَسَدٌ هُوَ وَالْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ هُوَ رُوحٌ. 
يوحنا الأصحاح 3[/q-bible]


سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## cross in ksa (18 أغسطس 2008)

لو جاوبتى على الاسئله دى  انا هاسلم وفى المنتدى دا

1-هل كل من قال الشهادتين يدخل الجنه؟؟
2- هل يجب قول الشهادتين لكى ادخل الجنه؟؟
3- هل يوجد مسلم ضامن الجنه حتى محمد نفسه؟؟
4-هل لو زنيت او سرقت ولكنى مسلم ادخل الجنه؟؟


----------



## طير الغرام (19 أغسطس 2008)

سلام الرب يسوع
 ليا تعليق بسيط
  ملكوت السماء لمن احب صاحب ومالك الارض والسماء وليس لمن قال ان محمد رسول الله
  ايه فايده اقول الشهاده وانا لا احب الله هل بذلك ادخل الجنه 
قبل متسال عن مفتاح الجنه
 هل رب المسلمين يعرف العدل؟
 واين العدل فى ان من يدخل الجنه سوى قائل تلك الشهاده
  ولن اتطرق لعدل الله فى المسيحيه لانه ليس مكان تلك الموضوع
 بس حقولك ان مفتاح  ملكوت السماء هو حب يسوع مخلص البشريه وحتى من لم يؤمن بان يسوع ابن الله ولكنه كان بار واحب الله  فالله  اعد له مكانا ولكنه لا يستطيع رؤيه الملكوت
 ولكن ليس مثلما قال ربكم من لا يشهد لا يدخل الجنه ويدخل النار


----------



## أَمَة (19 أغسطس 2008)

cross in ksa قال:


> لو جاوبتى على الاسئله دى انا هاسلم وفى المنتدى دا
> 
> 1-هل كل من قال الشهادتين يدخل الجنه؟؟
> 2- هل يجب قول الشهادتين لكى ادخل الجنه؟؟
> ...


 

 أرجو من الأخ girl_of_tanger  الرد على أسئلتك


سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ونعمة​


----------



## أَمَة (19 أغسطس 2008)

طير الغرام قال:


> سلام الرب يسوع
> ليا تعليق بسيط


 
الرب ينورك أكثر وأكثر يا طير الغرام​


> بس حقولك ان مفتاح ملكوت السماء هو حب *يسوع مخلص البشريه* وحتى من لم يؤمن بان يسوع ابن الله ولكنه كان بار واحب الله فالله اعد له مكانا ولكنه لا يستطيع رؤيه الملكوت


اسمح لي يا طير الغرام أن اعدل بكل محبة ما قلته أعلاه

أنت بقولك أن يسوع هو مخلص البشرية 
هو صرخة إيمان بأنه ابن الله
لأن عمل الخلاص هو من خصائص الله وحده
فكما أن الدينونة هي من خصائص الله كذلك هو الخلاص.​ 
وألإيمان بأن المسيح هو ابن الله ومخلص البشر هو من أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي​ 



> ولكن ليس مثلما قال ربكم من لا يشهد لا يدخل الجنه ويدخل النار



والشهادة لا تكتمل ان لم يذكر اسم محمد فيها​ 

اليس هذا هو الشرك بعينه؟​




سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## حدائق المجد (19 أغسطس 2008)

*



			المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة cross in ksa  
لو جاوبتى على الاسئله دى انا هاسلم وفى المنتدى دا

1-هل كل من قال الشهادتين يدخل الجنه؟؟
2- هل يجب قول الشهادتين لكى ادخل الجنه؟؟
3- هل يوجد مسلم ضامن الجنه حتى محمد نفسه؟؟
4-هل لو زنيت او سرقت ولكنى مسلم ادخل الجنه؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اطرح أسئلتك في القسم الاسلامي لنتمكن من الاجابة عليه بدون حذف*


----------



## ديديموس (19 أغسطس 2008)

girl_of_tanger قال:


> *يا أخي new man هل أنت لا تطمع في الجنة؟​*



لا بصراحة الجنة اللي في دماغك دي مفيش مسيحي يطمع فيها ولا عايزها


----------



## cross in ksa (19 أغسطس 2008)

حدائق المجد قال:


> *
> 
> اطرح أسئلتك في القسم الاسلامي لنتمكن من الاجابة عليه بدون حذف*



اولا كلامى غير موجه اليك  كلامى موجه الى الاخت girl لانها هى من فتحت هذا الموضوع اما عن فتحه فى مكان الاسلامى صدقنى انا لست اعرف استخدام المنتديات الى الان ارجو من اى اخ ان يفتحه ونتناقش بل دليل والبرهان انا حولت افتح موضوع من قبل ومتفتحش مش عارف ليه لول


----------



## cross in ksa (19 أغسطس 2008)

اما عن اسئلتى الى الاخت girl فمازال سؤالى قائم واسمحيلى ان انبهك ان كل اجابه هاتجوبيها ستؤخذ عليكى لا اقبل بل رجوع فى الكلام فانتبهى الى اجابتك لانك ستكونين فى ورطه لا محاله انا لست قسيس ولست بعالم ولكن بنعمه الرب قادر ان ارد على اى اجابه هاتجوبيها 
واهلا بيكى


----------



## girl_of_tanger (19 أغسطس 2008)

*بما أنكم تيقنتم من قصة هذا القسيس
الذي أسلم.إذن كيف أسلم و لماذا؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (19 أغسطس 2008)

girl_of_tanger قال:


> الله يشفيني و يهديني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> يسوعكم لم يشفي نفسه و ترك الرومان يصلبوه و هو حي.:spor22:



كان بأمكانه أن يفعل بهم كل شىء و لكن يجب أن يتمم عملية الصلب و الفداء
فبدل أن ينتقم من اللى صلبوه قال و هو معلق على الصليب :
" أغفر لهم يا أبتاه لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون "


----------



## cross in ksa (19 أغسطس 2008)

girl_of_tanger قال:


> *بما أنكم تيقنتم من قصة هذا القسيس
> الذي أسلم.إذن كيف أسلم و لماذا؟؟؟؟؟​*





اعتبر ان هذا هروب من اسئلتى


----------



## ديديموس (19 أغسطس 2008)

girl_of_tanger قال:


> *بما أنكم تيقنتم من قصة هذا القسيس
> الذي أسلم.إذن كيف أسلم و لماذا؟؟؟؟؟​*


تيقنتم؟؟؟

لا احنا قلنا انها خرافة ، اسطورة ، اكذوبة ... الخ الخ 

وطبعاً القسيس أسلم من فوازير رمضان حسب الاسطورة التي تؤمنين بها


----------



## girl_of_tanger (19 أغسطس 2008)

cross in ksa قال:


> لو جاوبتى على الاسئله دى  انا هاسلم وفى المنتدى دا
> 
> 1-هل كل من قال الشهادتين يدخل الجنه؟؟
> 2- هل يجب قول الشهادتين لكى ادخل الجنه؟؟
> ...



*أقولك يا أخي cross in ska حيصح ضميرك و حتعيد النظر في عقيدتك.
حجاوبك على أسئلتك
1 - من قال الشهادتين سيدخل الجنة بشرط أن يطبق ما بهما .لأن الإسلام دين اعتدال .
أظن أنك بتعرف إزاي توزن كيلو بطاطس أو كيلو تفاح.
2 - نعم {و من يبتغي غير الإسلام دينا فلن يقبل منه}صدق الله العظيم×××دليل كتابي×××
3 - بالطبع المسلمين يطمعون في الجنة و لكن ليسو ضامنين .ضمانتهم هي أعمالهم الدينية كالصلاة و الزكات ....
4 - يمكن يا أخي أن تدخل الجنة بشرط إن استغفرت الله بدعوتك في صلاتك{أدعوني أستجيب لكم}صدق الله العظيم.
أتمنى أن يصحى ضميرك
و الله يهدي من يشاء ​*


----------



## cross in ksa (19 أغسطس 2008)

girl_of_tanger قال:


> *أقولك يا أخي cross in ska حيصح ضميرك و حتعيد النظر في عقيدتك.
> حجاوبك على أسئلتك
> 1 - من قال الشهادتين سيدخل الجنة بشرط أن يطبق ما بهما .لأن الإسلام دين اعتدال .
> أظن أنك بتعرف إزاي توزن كيلو بطاطس أو كيلو تفاح.
> ...



  ممتاز  :::من قال الشهادتين سيدخل الجنة بشرط أن يطبق ما بهما .لأن الإسلام دين اعتدال .


السؤال الان هل موسى سيدخل الجنه ؟؟ وخلى بالك انا قلت لك من فمك ادينك انتى قلتى كل من قال الشهادتين سيدخل والشهادتين هما  أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله 
هل موسى قال ان محمد رسول الله هل موسى قال الشهادتين 

الطامه الكبرى انك قلتى  يطبق ما بهما

وهذا كلام غلط جمله وتفصيلا لماذا

 فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( ذاك جبريل ، أتاني فأخبرني أنه من مات من أمتي لا يشرك بالله شيئا دخل الجنة ) . قلت : يا رسول الله ، وإن زنى وإن سرق ، قال : ( وإن زنى وإن سرق ) . قلت لزيد : إنه بلغني أنه أبو الدرداء ، فقال : أشهد لحدثنيه أبو ذر بالربذة . 
الراوي: أبو ذر الغفاري  -  خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]  -  المحدث: البخاري  -  المصدر: الجامع الصحيح  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 6268 

وهذا الحديث الصحيح ينسف ما قلتيه  انه يجب ان يقول الشهاده ويطبق ما فى القران

ولو ربط كلامك بهذا الحديث فلن يستطيع احد ان ينقذك لان بقولك انه يجب ان يقول الشهادتين ويطبق ما فى القران   والحديث يقول حتى وان زنى وان سرق سيدخل الجنه فهذا يعنى ان الاسلام يحثك على السرقه والزنى


قلتى شئ خطير  وهو ذالك القول ::

3 - بالطبع المسلمين يطمعون في الجنة و لكن ليسو ضامنين .ضمانتهم هي أعمالهم الدينية كالصلاة و الزكات ....

ابو بكر الصديق وكل الكسلمين يعرفون ما هو ابوبكر الصديق  قال :::: لو أن إحدى قدماي في الجنة و الأخرى في النار ما آمنت مكر الله ،
كذلك الحديث الصحيح الذي يرويه ( صحيح البخاري : باب الجنة و النار الإمام أحمد و الحاكم في مستدركه : ) إن الرجل ليعمل بعمل أهل الجنة حتى لا يكاد يكون بينه و بين الجنة إلا مقدار  ذراع  فيعمل بعمل أهل النار فيدخل النار،و إن الرجل ليعمل بعمل أهل النار حتى لا يكاد يكون بينه و بين النار إلا مقدار ذراع فيعمل بعمل أهل الجنة فيدخل الجنة  

اذن موضوع الصلاه والصوم هذا موضوع فرعى الله لو ارادك فى الجنه اذن انتى فى الجنه ولو ارادك فى النار اذن انتى فى النار


،محمد نفسه بقول عندما سأل عن ورود النار يقول : و أنا إلا  أن يتغمد ني الله برحمته، [ تاريخ الإسلام للذهبي ج31 ص18] 
فاى مفتاح الجنه تتكلمى عنه  انتى واهمه محمد نفسه يعتمد على قرار الله 

وماذا ستفعلى ان الله اضلك فهو يضل من يشاء ويهدى من يشاء 

والصدمه انى ساعطيكى تفاسير هذه الايه من تفاسيرك الاسلاميه

:: تفسير ابن كثير سوره النحل93

 وَلَوْ شَاءَ رَبّك لَجَعَلَ النَّاس أُمَّة وَاحِدَة وَلَا يَزَالُونَ مُخْتَلِفِينَ إِلَّا مَنْ رَحِمَ رَبّك وَلِذَلِكَ خَلَقَهُمْ " وَهَكَذَا قَالَ هَاهُنَا " وَلَكِنْ يُضِلّ مَنْ يَشَاء وَيَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاء " ثُمَّ يَسْأَلكُمْ يَوْم الْقِيَامَة عَنْ جَمِيع أَعْمَالكُمْ فَيُجَازِيكُمْ عَلَيْهَا عَلَى الْفَتِيل وَالنَّقِير وَالْقِطْمِير .

يعنى هيضلنى وهيحاسبنى عجبت!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

تعالو لنرى ما قال السيد المسيح

 كل من آمن و أعتمد خلص 

نشكر الرب الذى اعطانا العقل لكى نعرف اين المفتاح


----------



## cross in ksa (19 أغسطس 2008)

تلان نتكلم على مفتاح الملكوت فى المسيحيه بما اننا فى الاجوبه المسيحيه

المسيح اله رائع قال انا هو الطريق والحق والحياه من امن بى ولو مات فسيحيا 

هل تريد ضمان اكتر من هذا لو مات فسيحيا ولو مات فسيحيا  ولو مات فسيحيا 

هل اتركك يارب بعد هذا الضمان

هل اترك كتاب يقول :::


1Co 13:2  وَإِنْ كَانَتْ لِي نُبُوَّةٌ وَأَعْلَمُ جَمِيعَ الأَسْرَارِ وَكُلَّ عِلْمٍ وَإِنْ كَانَ لِي كُلُّ الإِيمَانِ حَتَّى أَنْقُلَ الْجِبَالَ وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَحَبَّةٌ فَلَسْتُ شَيْئاً. 

هل اترك كتاب يقول :::

1Co 13:4  الْمَحَبَّةُ تَتَأَنَّى وَتَرْفُقُ. الْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَحْسِدُ. الْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَتَفَاخَرُ وَلاَ تَنْتَفِخُ 

هل اترك كتاب يقول :::

1Co 13:5  وَلاَ تُقَبِّحُ وَلاَ تَطْلُبُ مَا لِنَفْسِهَا وَلاَ تَحْتَدُّ وَلاَ تَظُنُّ السُّؤَء  1Co 13:6  وَلاَ تَفْرَحُ بِالإِثْمِ بَلْ تَفْرَحُ بِالْحَقِّ. 

هل اترك كتاب يقول :::

 اَلْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَسْقُطُ أَبَداً

اريد المسيحين يردوا عليا

 هل اترك اله قال لى انى احببتك حتى الموت

هل اترك اله يقول لى من يمسكم يمس حدقه عينى

لا انتظر رد من مسلمين اريد رد من المسيحين   هل تتركوا اله بهذا الجمال 

هل تريدوا ان تتركوا اله كهذا وتروحوا تناموا مع ماذا مع حوريات

حقيقى ان فخرهم فى خزيهم


----------



## girl_of_tanger (19 أغسطس 2008)

*انت فاهم الإسلام على كيفك.
وسأرد عليك.
موسى و عيسى {الحقيقي الذي لم يصلب} و جميع الأنبياء الأشراف هم مبشرين بالجنة يا أخي.
​*


----------



## ديديموس (19 أغسطس 2008)

الرجاء نقل الموضوع للقسم الإسلامي​


----------



## cross in ksa (19 أغسطس 2008)

انا قلت لك خلى بالك من ردك عليا علشان هتكونى فى ورطه ومن فمك سأدينك شوفى ماذا انتى قلتى::


1 - من قال الشهادتين سيدخل الجنة بشرط أن يطبق ما بهما .لأن الإسلام دين اعتدال .

هذا كلامك هل موسى وعيسى قالو الشهادتين

مع ان قيل ان فى القران ان ابراهيم كان مسلم حنيف اذن شهاده ان محمد رسول هذا كلام فى راى فاضى

{ ما كان إبراهيم يهودياً و لا نصرانياً و لكن كان حنيفاً مسلماً} هل قال الشهاده  ؟؟؟

جاء في سورة البقرة 131، آل عمران 67 عن إبراهيم { ..إذ قال له ربه أسلم قال أسلمت لرب العالمين..} 

ونحن المسيحين نقول لا اله الا الله كل المسيحين اذن نحن على الصراط المستقيم 

ههههههههه شوفتى الموضوع سهل ازاى


----------



## cross in ksa (19 أغسطس 2008)

انا لن اتكلم تانى فى الاسلاميات لكى لا اخالف القوانين 

ولكن لى قول اخير قبل ان اغلق الموضوع  انتى قلتى ان جميع الانبياء مبشرين بل جنه  

اظن انى رديت عليكى ووضعت لك ان لا يوجد مسلم ضامن الجنه حتى رسولك نفسه ارجو ان تقرا مداخلتى
 التى وضعتها عن ضمان المسلم فى الجنه وفكر لعلك تعرف الحقيقه


----------



## ana_more (20 أغسطس 2008)

انا اول ما قريت العنوان والسؤال عرفت انك بتسألوا بناءً على القصة الخرافية 
طيب انا ها اسئلك انت سؤال 
لو القسيس اللى فى قصتك الخرافية دى كان عارف كدا من زمان كان مستنى الراجل اللى جه وسئلهالوا علشان يعتنق الاسلام 
ولو القصة دى حقيقية اسموا اية القسيس دا وكان فى اى فترة زمنية وكان فى اى كنيسة واية المراجع اللى بتدل على صحتها 

حاول بفتح عينيك بلاش تسيبها مقفلة وتفضل مانع عقلك من التفكير والاحساس


----------

